# Lucy rockin' the town and country!



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Rebecca


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

'I Love Lucy!!!!!' Always have, always will! She's one of my favorite 'pretty girls' here!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, isn't she delicately built?! I'm so used to my muscle-bound thug of a toy I forget what a feminine girlie looks like!

Love the cut


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lucy's adorableness shows really well in the T&C! That clip was such a popular poodle clip when I was kid. Nice to see it again. You did it quite nicely, too.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I love that clip, and put Sugarfoot in it often (he's wearing it now!)










I think it is a wonderful cut for a well-built, slender poodle. I love the way the body feels like velvet, and the legs are so nice and puffy. 

Isn't it funny that Lucy and Sugarfoot are haircut twins? :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your all around wonder boy really does that T&C proud, *Quossum*! It is _prefect_ with his glorious parti coloring!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! That is a perfect clip for Sugarfoot! He looks AWESOME!

Rebecca


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

She is way too cute. Rockin that cut too  

pr


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my; Lucy is just lovely, and you are a wonderful groomer! Look at those *clean* feet! I'm in awe of you and your skills !!! Such fun snaps, too--love the tugging.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, Sugarfoot surely does look great in his T&C! How fun to see a Standard and a Toy in the Town and Country in the same thread.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

She is such a dainty and delicate little chick! I am in love with those long ears!! Pretty girl


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

What a beautiful girl she is pure poodle elegance. 

Someday I am going to own a beautifully bred poodle- and Lucy's type is exactly what I would want. If you don't mind me asking - who was her breeder?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your comment! Lucy is my "diamond in the rough" backyard bred poodle (well in technicality).

I looked for quite some time locally at show and backyard bred toy poodles and was getting quite discouraged. Tons of drippy eyed, nervous, barky dogs. I was even considering giving up on finding what I considered to be a "nice" toy and told my friend (who happends to breed show competitive toys). 

He told me about a long time friend of his who had bred for years and currently had a litter. He said I might not want one of her dogs since they weren't registered and she was an "old school" breeder. Of coarse I wanted to see the dogs and give fate a chance.

When I went over her 2 girls ran out to greet me, had only barked an initial alarm then quietly wagged and sat with me. The mothers conformation was PERFECT in my eyes, perfectly square, nice long face with eyes well set and NO TEARING! She happily let us pick up the pups which were only a few days old not only showing no stress but nursing pups right out in the open. I was SOLD then and there. 

The pups weren't registered as this breeder had had a house fire a number of years ago and lost all the registration papers (and sadly a dog, bitch, and 2 litters of pups). In all hers years of breeding almost no one opted to show, most buyers just looking for good pets so she found no value in pursuing getting new papers for her dogs or registering her one or two litters a year. 

She also saddly didn't really believe in the value of genetic testing. MOST (yes, by her own admission not all) of her line seemed to be quite healthy having a great average of 14-16 years, with only 2 dogs that she knew of developing seizures, 1 diabetic, and 1 hydrocephalic. With the number of dogs she produced she was happy with these results.

The male she used was a pointed show dog, produced from a decently well known breeder in the states. Unfortunately he is owned by another backyard breeder here in Canada who has studded this boy out excessively. Most currently showing and pointed toy poodles in our area have this guy in their pedigree. I was hoping to avoid him since he has majorly "drippy" eyes, but I'm sad to say even cockapoo and maltipoos around here usually have him in their background. When I found out he was the father of Lucy I just had to bite the bullet and risk the drippy eyes since the conformation and more importantly temperments of this line were out of this world!

We decided right away to put down a deposit even though I had wanted a black or dark male and the only pup available was an apricot bitch. It was meant to be!

Wouldn't you know it I now am quite close friends with Lucy's breeder! I always tell people I bought a pup and she came with a free Gramma! She looks after my daughter AND Lucy whenever I need and has been nothing less than a truly great friend to me!!

Lucy's litter was the last my breeder ever produced unfortunately as she needed to retire. My friend who introduced me to Lucy does still breed and occasionally has show pups for sale but does usually prefer to sell closed contract pups for pets. His pups of coarse share Lucy's fathers line .

Rebecca


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow- what an interesting story! I think you are very right that it was fate that brought you to her. 

Also shows the importance of being open minded, looking at possibilities , and going with your gut instinct. That old time breeder really did know what she was doing, even if it wasn't by today's standards. Too sad about the sire though. It sounds like she probably produced many happy pet poodles in her day and how wonderful that you are able to have a relationship with her. She probably has a wealth of instinctual knowledge gained over a lifetime of exposure to the breed.

There are certain poodles on this forum that I just melt inside when I see them- and your girl is one of them. Adding a fourth dog is not in my immediate future, but my next dog will be someone like your Lucy.

I'm open to the merits of old time breeders. My mother bred Persian cats and my grandfather bred GSDs. I didn't really know my grandfather well because they lived in Germany, but I understand he was a very humane breeder who loved his dogs. My mom was not high volume, just a small hobby breeder who also loved her animals. She did show though, and was a judge. She passed away 10 years ago now, and about three years ago one of the people she sold a kitten to called me and wanted to know if I knew anybody who was still breeding that same line, as she just lost her cat and wanted another one like her. I gave her a couple names, but don't really know what came of it. She also had many long term relationships with people that bought her kittens. It sounds like this woman is cut from the same cloth! 

When you start talking old time breeders, it obviously has a very sweet connotation for me, and it sounds like you hit upon that old time breeder that just instinctually knows what they're doing. Unfortunately they're probably few and far between and the value of genetic testing now that we have the knowledge is without question.

Thank you for sharing that story!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for your comment Caroline! It was really fun to read!

Not sure if you saw Lucy's 52 weeks thread or not, but if you haven't and you are bored, take a peek! 

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/17732-52-weeks-lucy.html

Rebecca


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Haven't seen it- will definitely check it out!


----------

